# Cómo mido el espesor del cable para hacer la bobinas ?



## transistor2020 (Abr 30, 2014)

saludos como mido el espesor o diametro de los cables para hacer las bobinas o como cosntruyo mi galga ya que en mi pais no se consigue


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, podrías explicar con más detalles, lo que pretendes hacer?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

El cable se mide con micrómetro o un buen calibre , si no disponés de él , bobina 20 espiras *bien juntas* en un lápiz , mides el largo y divides por el número de espiras , listo.

Cuanto más fino el alambre más espiras convendrá dar.

Saludos !


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 30, 2014)

gracias es que voy arnmar un transmisor fm de 10 wattas o 5 pero siempre piden hacer bobinas de calibre tal ? o X calibre el diametro se puede medir el de las vueltas pero el espesor del alambre es que no puedo medirlo ya que no poseo herramienta para medir el espesor de dicho cable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Del modo que te describí obtenés el diámetro del alambre 

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 30, 2014)

Asi es de imposible conseguir una galga??? o al menos un calibrador piede rey??? con el obtenes el diametro y luego usas la tabla AWG y listo, bueno.... no se como este alla la cosa...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 30, 2014)

Aca esta la tabla AWG


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calibracion-awg-11262/


----------



## miguelus (Abr 30, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Se te ha comentado un método para estimar el diámetro del hilo, pero en realidad, cuando se calcula una Bobina el diámetro del hilo no tiene importancia, los parámetros a tener en cuenta son...

Número de espiras.
Longitud del debanado.
Diámetro de la Bobina.
Separación entre espiras.

Lo del diámetro del hilo tiene importancia por la consistencia mecánica.

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 30, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Se te ha comentado un método para estimar el diámetro del hilo, pero en realidad, cuando se calcula una Bobina el diámetro del hilo no tiene importancia, los parámetros a tener en cuenta son...
> 
> ...



 ah pero eso no lo sabia entonces cualquier cable de los que estan en transformadores de tv me sirven lo importante es diametro, numero de espiras, el largo y separacion de espiras no hay que pararle al diametro de dicho pelo de de cable como siempre en los diagramas dicen cable de 2mm de diametro cable de 0,5 mm


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

Ten en cuenta que siempre hay una proporción "Lógica"...

Si te dicen 10 espiras y longitud 8mm, no podrás emplear hilo de 1mm. 

Intenta emplear siempre un hilo de la suficiente sección como para dar a la Bobina una buena consistencia mecánica, esto es muy importanta si lo que estás haciendo es un Oscilador, evitarás el "Microfonísmo".

Te recomiendo que bajes de Internet un programa, "mini Ring Core Calculator", es gratuito, con el podrás calcular  y hacer tus Bobinas, es muy sencillo de utilizar (yo mismo he sido capaz de aprender  )

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (May 1, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que siempre hay una proporción "Lógica"...
> 
> ...



ok muchas gracias a todos por su valiosa informacion


----------



## crimson (May 1, 2014)

Y en el Foro hay un tutorial para usarlo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/

Saludos C


----------

